# Issue/Bug Repot: My 921 died today



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Woke up this morning and turned on the 921 and got the "acquire sat signal screen"  
Ran a check switch, signal was on input 2 and nothing on 1.
Swapped the cables, the same thing happened, no signal on input 1, once again input 2 had a signal.
After that, now I can't even get any screen to come up.
Went and got my 811, its dead on these inputs with no signal.
My 501 has no signal thats upstairs in my kids room, seemed the Dish is out of align.  

I put on a new DP 34 switch.......still nothing
Put on a new LNB........still nothing

Hooked my original DP 34 up and put the old LNB back on, now I have a signal again. Re-tweaked my dish, everything is working now.

It almost seems to me somehow my 921 screwed my switch/LNB's
to where I lost my signal. After them setting unhooked and hooking them back up, they were fine.

My 921 is still dead, I have good signal strength now and my 501 and 811 are working. I'm getting a good signal off the 2 leads my 921 were hooked to, I tested them with my 811.

I find it hard to believe my Dish lost alignment, we had no winds, the day before, the CSR and I went over my signal strengths on different transponders when I activated it.

Dish is RAing me another 921.....I'm probably their fist one.  



One more thing I would like add is after activating it, I never really turned it off the rest of the day, it wasn't till I went to bed I turned it off. Then the next morning is when I had the problem, when I turned it back on.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Since this issue brings up RMA related trouble, it makes me wonder what is the basic warranty on the 921?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm not sure, Dish didn't hesitate to send me another one.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I'm probably their fist one.


Cutting edge again, John?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

The 24hrs. it worked, I sure liked it. It's kinda nice cause my wife and children were so familiar with the 721, they were able to use it like an old pro. My 8yr. navigates around it well. I'm excited to get another one.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Sorry to hear it John. The warrenty should be the standard 1 year that all of the other receivers have.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

John, will they actually have replacements in stock anytime soon?



John Corn said:


> The 24hrs. it worked, I sure liked it. It's kinda nice cause my wife and children were so familiar with the 721, they were able to use it like an old pro. My 8yr. navigates around it well. I'm excited to get another one.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

At least replacements should still be new units, hard to imagine they would have many refurbished ones for warantee.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Just because not many have been released to the public yet doesn't mean that they don't have a bunch of them in stock ready to be released.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

but is that not a chilling thought mark? meaning they were ready for failures


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm sure they're ready for some failures. It does seem like a bad sign that 1 out of (not very many) thus shipped has failed though.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

dfergie said:


> but is that not a chilling thought mark? meaning they were ready for failures


No, it means that Dish is rolling these off the assembly line as fast as possible to build enough inventory for everyone that wants one.

That's my opinion.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

dfergie said:


> but is that not a chilling thought mark? meaning they were ready for failures


I don't see this as a failure, it's bound to happen.
I imagine I'll be getting a brand new one, they didn't say I was, but I can't imagine them having replacements.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

dfergie said:


> but is that not a chilling thought mark? meaning they were ready for failures


No, this is standard operating procedure for any manufacturer.

Ken


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

John Corn said:


> I don't see this as a failure, it's bound to happen.
> I imagine I'll be getting a brand new one, they didn't say I was, but I can't imagine them having replacements.


Agreed. A failure is bound to happen. The sample is to small to be significant.

5 failures out of say 200, would be a very bad trend.

We will just have to see as they start to release more machines.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Just got my replacement 921 and I'm now downloading the software. 

As I suspected Dish sent me a brand new one, it came with cables and remote.


----------

